# Space Shuttle Simulator & Apollo Simulator ready for blast off



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*1st July 2010 01:48 PM*

Darren Allan







 Excalibur has announced that it is set to release a double pack of space simulators on August 20th.

 The first game in the package offers the chance for players to take the controls of a space shuttle, launching from Cape Kennedy into the deep black void.

 You’ll have to dock with space stations in missions where, for example, you need to guide the Columbus to deliver a laboratory module. You’ll then have to attach it to the station using the robot arm of the Atlantis shuttle (we bet that was put to some good use in terms of horsing around).

 Or if you prefer, you can travel back further in time with Apollo Simulator, reliving the famous moon landing.

 A full 3D replica of the Apollo 11 is promised, include functional 3D switches and controls, and the moon’s surface is rendered with high resolution three-dimensional imagery.

 Whether or not you get to utter those famous words as you step forward onto the cold hard rock, we’re not sure. But you could always try for a different sentence to be immortalised throughout the rest of time. Maybe you could sing the theme tune to Button Moon.

 Robert Stallibrass of Excalibur Publishing says: “Many of us still imagine what it would be like to fly a space shuttle or walk on the moon. These simulations allow you to live out those dreams. The detail in the graphics are incredible and give sitting behind the controls such an enjoyable realistic feeling.”

 And the price for all this space related tomfoolery? £24.99, with pre-orders available at  www.excalibur-publishing.com.


----------

